

New API call: See What's Trending on HN - karangoeluw
https://github.com/karan/HNify#usage

======
ColinWright
I'd love to check this out, but it's returning this:

    
    
        Internal Server Error
    
        The server encountered an internal error and was unable
        to complete your request. Either the server is overloaded
        or there is an error in the application.

~~~
karangoeluw
FIXED:
[http://hnify.herokuapp.com/get/trends](http://hnify.herokuapp.com/get/trends)

------
karangoeluw
It's not the perfect code, but it does give good results. Check it out:
[http://hnify.herokuapp.com/get/trends](http://hnify.herokuapp.com/get/trends)

